# Đơn vị dẫn đầu phân phối, thi công máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP giá siêu rẻ tại quận 6



## diem.hlv123 (12/12/20)

*Tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất tại Bình Dương.*


Bình Dương vốn dĩ nổi tiếng là một khu công nghiệp lớn của khu vực miền Nam, hầu hết các nhà máy, xí nghiệp, công ty, khu chế xuất hay kho chứa hàng,… đều ghi dấu ấn cơ sở của mình tại đây. Do vậy mà nhu cầu tìm kiếm một đơn vị chuyên nghiệp để được *tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất tại Bình Dương* lúc nào cũng chực trờ xuất hiện trong suy nghĩ các chủ đầu tư.

+++Tin xem thêm:
Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhấ*t*






_Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10HP rất thích hợp lắp đặt cho các nhà xưởng rộng_



*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP VÌ SAO LẠI PHÙ HỢP VỚI KHU CHẾ XUẤT?*


*Hệ thống máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng có thực sự là phù hợp hay không?*



Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp có công suất lớn (100.000BTU) và được đặt sàn thổi trực tiếp, mang hơi lạnh thổi xa đến 10 mét, giúp không gian được làm mát đồng đều hơn.
Khả năng chịu tải cao, hoạt động bền và ít xảy ra hư hỏng như các máy khác.
Hoạt động gió mạnh, có thể nói là dòng máy mạnh và ổn định nhất trong các dòng máy lạnh công nghiệp cho nhà xưởng khác.
Lắp đặt dễ dàng, thuận tiện, không cần phải trèo lên cao, nếu có tình trạng nhỏ nước cũng không gây ảnh hưởng như máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió vì có thể nhỏ lên máy móc đang làm việc.







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng LG 10HP thổi trực tiếp được chụp thực tế_



*MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CÓ NHỮNG THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO? NÊN LỰA CHỌN HÃNG NÀO TỐT NHẤT?*


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp thật ra không có quá nhiều hãng phân phối, thường tập trung chủ yếu vào các thương hiệu có độ bền bỉ như sau:


Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin: 82.200.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp LG: 70.000.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa: 57.800.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Sumikura: 66.300.000đ
Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Reetech: 68.800.000đ


Với cương vị là một người có kinh nghiệm trong ngành điện lạnh đã lâu, chúng tôi vẫn nên khuyên bạn lựa chọn hoặc là máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Daikin hoặc máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp Nagakawa cho nhà xưởng tại Bình Dương.


*ĐƠN VỊ NÀO CHUYÊN TƯ VẤN LẮP ĐẶT MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG 10HP CHO NHÀ XƯỞNG TẠI BÌNH DƯƠNG?*


Hải Long Vân tự tin là đơn vị chuyên nghiệp, uy tín để tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất tại Bình Dương. Lý giải cho sự khẳng định định chắc nịch này là vì:


Chúng tôi là đại lý cấp 1 chuyên phân phối trực tiếp các sản phẩm máy lạnh trực tiếp từ hãng, khi bạn đặt hàng ở Hải Long Vân cũng đồng nghĩa với việc đặt hàng trên hãng, chỉ có điều mua lẻ ở chúng tôi thì rẻ hơn rất nhiều lần so với việc bạn mua lẻ từ chính hãng máy lạnh đấy.
Mỗi nhân viên đều có trên 5 năm kinh nghiệm trong việc lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng tại Bình Dương, bạn có thể tham khảo tại mục CÔNG TRÌNH TIÊU BIỂU để thấy được kĩ năng lắp máy thẩm mỹ và hoàn thiện như thế nào của đội ngũ kỹ thuật Hải Long Vân nhé!







_Hình ảnh máy lạnh tủ đứng Nagakawa 10HP thổi trực tiếp được chụp thực tế_



*LỜI KẾT.*


Vậy là chúng ta cũng đã cùng với nhau đi tìm ra đơn vị uy tín chuyên *tư vấn lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng 10hp cho nhà xưởng giá rẻ nhất tại Bình Dương* rồi, hy vọng với bài viết dù ngắn này vẫn sẽ mang đến cho bạn những thông tin hữu ích trong việc tìm kiếm đơn vị mà hợp tác nhé!



Và nếu bạn vẫn còn điều gì đó băn khoăn hay chưa chắc chắn về Hải Long Vân, thì hãy để cho chúng tôi có được một cơ hội tư vấn và giãi bày với bạn bằng tất cả sự chân thành và kinh nghiệm nhé. Holtine 0909 787 022 vẫn sẽ luôn mở để lắng nghe bạn!

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/tu-van-lap-dat-may-lanh-tu-dung-10hp-cho-nha-xuong-gia-re-nhat-tai-binh-duong.html


----------

